# darkhorse archery



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

you are rght these arrows are good . i have been shooting for about a year and dead on for 3d and hunting . the only problem with them is availuability . i ordered my first dozen from nova scotia , found an excelent price in bc ; but with that said i think i will go back to easton . between shipping , long distance phone bill and cost of a dozen i can drive and get what i want . they are a great canadian made arrow but lose in availuability .


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I bought some a little over a year ago, spine was wrong for my set up. I guess you could say that was my fault. They were good enough to trade me 6 new uncut shafts for 6 new uncut shafts in the spine I needed, this time the weight was out by close to 15 grains across those 6 arrows. I have switched to Carbon Express and found the weight very consistent across 2 dozen arrows, in fact less than 1 grain difference across all 24 arrows. I would like to support a Canadian company, but I would like a little better quality than that.


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

Crashman said:


> I bought some a little over a year ago, spine was wrong for my set up. I guess you could say that was my fault. They were good enough to trade me 6 new uncut shafts for 6 new uncut shafts in the spine I needed, this time the weight was out by close to 15 grains across those 6 arrows. I have switched to Carbon Express and found the weight very consistent across 2 dozen arrows, in fact less than 1 grain difference across all 24 arrows. I would like to support a Canadian company, but I would like a little better quality than that.


I would contact Darkhorse over any issue you might have with your arrows,they are great to work with and will make things right. I would also say if you can, get out and inquire to any of your shops to see if they would like to start to carry these arrows. They are a great Canadian company, but they are new, and not nessarily well know.So lets try and support each other if possible and let others know about these arrows.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

how many arrows do they have ?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't know why, but every time I see the Darkhorse logo I think of a Bugs Bunny cartoon where he's a bullfighter.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Been shooting Darkhorse Studs for over an year now, some of the best arrows that I have shot in quite awhile. Spilled my first blood with them yesterday morning on a nice Ontario gobbler.










The wifes Bow with her studs.









My hunting arrows









Matt


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

70 yard shot 










Stud 400s ... I tip them with G-5 T3s for hunting


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

nice looking arrows


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

Who sells them?


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

They are now based out of Estevan Sask


Mr.Rigpig said:


> Who sells them?


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmmm. I will be there Tomo. Who? What? Where? I would like to have a look at some.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Check out the website; http://www.darkhorsearchery.ca/

The owners name is Cam Jones really nice guy to deal with too boot.

Matt


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

Yup contact Cam at Darkhorse, are you shooting at the 3d there


Mr.Rigpig said:


> Hmmm. I will be there Tomo. Who? What? Where? I would like to have a look at some.


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm planning on it. The weather forecast don't look so good tho. Probably sat.


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks guys,
Tony


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone else have an opinion on these? Think im gonna try them. Trial pack 6 arrows cut squared both ends, backbone indexed & fletched for $68. Sounds good to me...


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

I ordered the trial pack. I will update once I have tried them out.


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

how did you like you arrows?


Mr.Rigpig said:


> I ordered the trial pack. I will update once I have tried them out.


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

They are ready but I havent been by to pick them up yet due to work. This week I will get them.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I am shooting almost 2 years with Darkhorse stud 400. With a good fine tunning you do almost anyting.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Got the pictures on.....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

Hey Jacque,
always nice when you rh someone elses arrow..lol...


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Punctualdeer said:


> Got the pictures on.....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


As you can see in my quiver i have one nock blow up. So i got my revenge on that one. It was fun.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I contacted DH for some arrows but they are revamping their product line right now. Consequently, they are not taking on anymore retailers at the moment. Too bad as I was hoping to try some out and spread the word if I liked them.


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

Finally picked up the arrows.... Now if I could just find 5 extra minutes so I could try them out. Lol they sure look good...


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

Also I would like to clarify that the long wait for the arrows was in no way darkhorses fault. They were ready in 3 days from when I ordered them. It was my choice to meet Cam in person (at my convenience) and pick up arrows (and swap stories) lol. He was more than willing to do this. We ended up meeting at 6am on my way to work. Customer service doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

Some pics


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Wath kind of tip you place on. For my self i used Nib 90 Gr. and Biter nock (9Gr.)


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not sure what kind of nock came with arrows. I'm just using the same 5/16 100gr point that I use in the radial xweaves.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Any crossbow arrows yet?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

I just got mine tonight and so far I have to say they shoot nice!






first three shot and a decent 30 yd group


----------

